
Switzerland switching off its first nuclear plant on Friday - sebiw
https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/radio-inactivity_how-switzerland-is-dismantling-its-first-nuclear-power-station/45443302
======
nickik
I'm so deeply ashamed of my country. We voted against even research on
nuclear. With Nuclear and Water energy we were one of the greenest energy
producers in the world.

Switzerland has such a long history with nuclear and its the exact thing
Switzerland should be shining.

